# Which Model S...?



## Zhem (1 mo ago)

Hello,

I am currently in the market for a used Model S and came across the two below. Any thoughts on one over the other? Are the prices fair? Should I keep looking?

Thanks in advance for the help,

Z

2015 P85D
2016 75


----------



## Ryan Autry (Nov 10, 2021)

Out of those two, I'd probably go with the 75. I like the 2016+ front end, & center console. I'm assuming the range would be similar between the two. Plus you're extending that drivetrain warranty with the newer car. So you can have some peace of mind for a while before that 8 years comes around and that drivetrain warranty expires. 

Price seems fair on both.


----------



## Ryan Autry (Nov 10, 2021)

This one for $41,500 seems like a slightly better deal. It has FSD included.



https://shift.com/car/2016-black-tesla-model-s/c137251


----------



## Zhem (1 mo ago)

Thanks Ryan, I saw that second one and have been considering it.


----------

